# What has your dog destroyed?



## ch035 (Nov 28, 2009)

To date... 

Carpet in the living room
recliner
2 leather couches
kitchen table
cloth crate
metal crate
3 or 4 pairs of shoes
a couple hats
hundreds of socks
several towels and blankets
dog harness
sisters ear ring
ate a turkey off the counter last year
carpet on the steps
carpet in the bed room
3 remote controls
chewed cord on big screen and speakers
countless toys

hopefully y'all can make me feel better by sharing a similar  story


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 28, 2009)

if i were to list everything our pets have distroyed i would be typing till tomorrow.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 28, 2009)

Mine tore up a bunch as pups but just the other day I had one eat three pounds of raw hamburger meat I'd just bought . I had her riding up front and stopped to buy some shells and my nephew forgot to put the groceries in the back . Came out and she was licking the styrofoam plate clean .


----------



## ch035 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ahahaha that's awesome


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 28, 2009)

2 male Labs 4 yrs old now...

Rounded the ends of any exposed wood (2x4s, work benches)
Trailer tags/Wiring Harness for lights
Valve stems on ATV and lawn tractor
Back door rug (s)
Screwdriver handles 
Flower bed figures
Yard mounted flood lights
Each others Dog collars (while wearing)
Hundereds of limbs and sticks drug out of the woods...
etc
etc
etc


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 28, 2009)

My Golden Retriever pup chewed the front air dam up on my wife's Trans Am.  Since then its been kids toys, hats, shoes, tv remotes, etc, etc.


----------



## ch035 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm scared to go buy a Christmas tree tonight... I can just see it being a disaster


----------



## ch035 (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh yea they tore up the viynl floor in the basement at the old house also


----------



## repoman34 (Nov 28, 2009)

ch035 said:


> To date...
> 
> Carpet in the living room
> recliner
> ...



Wow. That thing would be going outside on a runner.

As for mine, I've been lucky, he's only destroyed small nick-nacks with his tail, and knocked over a few drink glasses with it.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW, you guy's are to much, but you saved my butt. I had the wife see all the things you guy's out down, she is still laughing, she said our puppy was a angel compared to your pups.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 28, 2009)

You guy's have to feed them pups once in awhile.lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2009)

Funny you should mention this!!  I let my black Lab Suzie sleep on the back porch last night.  Got up this morning and my wife had 2 very expensive sweaters air drying on the porch last night, and one of them was tore to shreds.  

Now, me and my pup are in the dog house.


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 28, 2009)

Once I passed out exhausted on a futon and awoke to see that it had snowed in the room!  Actually my 2 Australian cattle dogs unstuffed the futon while I was asleep.  They ate expensive shoes but ignored cheap uncomfortable ones, dirty clothing that I left on the floor...a stick of butter off of the table.  One pooped out an entire red paisley neckerchief!


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 29, 2009)

My two current dogs (Pit Bull and German Shepherd, both 10 months old at the moment):

Plush toys
Nylabones
A blank index card



  Yeah...we're lucky


----------



## wildlands (Nov 29, 2009)

$350 pair of work boots/ salvage them but never the same.
A few other shoes
door mats
sheet rock off the wall in the garage
the padding out of a day pack
Numerous bags of goat feed and been ripped open before I could get them put away
Bicycle seats and handle bars.
and just a few chickens.
I am sure there is more just can not think of the rest right now.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Nov 29, 2009)

hahaha....ditto...ditto and ditto...yet we love our dogs.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess Ive been lucky and never had any chewers..


I _use_ to let my Mary Jane on furniture till the UPS man knocked on the door one day and her nail ripped a HUGE gash down the cloth couch when she decided to make a mad dash for the door. 

Needless to say no more animals on my furniture. Ever.


----------



## Lee (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow...and I thought digging a few spots out in the yard was bad!  I tell people all the time, "If Marley and Me" was my dog and he acted like that, it would have been a lot shorter movie."

I have been very fortunate, mostly my lab just bumps into things.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 30, 2009)

- reached through/over the dog-child gate for my digital camera on the counter and tore it up.  (left the case it was in untouched).
-4 or 5 electrical cords.
-moulding
-cabinet door
-1.5 lbs of hamburger meat
-half my ham sandwich the other day
-a lot of cardboard boxes
-her first bed
-her second bed

Probably a few other things I never noticed were missing.  She's 10 months now so I'm guessing this list will grow..


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 30, 2009)

Short legged Jack Russell 2 yrs old.

Numerous shoes
Table
Chairs
3 remotes
Pillows
Her bed several times
3-48 packs of toliet paper
buttons on shirts
Several duck and turkey calls

And the best is right after I got married my wife would not let her sleep in the bed so one evening my wife left her makeup bag open and Baby-Girl ate everything in there. It was a mess but she sure showed my wife who was boss...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a lab mix years ago... ate the bathroom. Not the toilet and sink, just all the drywall up to about 3 1/2' up. Put durarock and tile up to replace it, and never had that problem again.


----------



## robinleeanne (Nov 30, 2009)

2 Roosters and 1 Hen! lol


----------



## CFGD (Dec 3, 2009)

one day i was on the riding mower cuttin grass...had one break off the chain and lock on the front tire...so had to buy new tire and biggest chain coupling i could find


----------



## ch035 (Jan 2, 2010)

i think we should keep this going!

mine recently chewed up some nail filing block that belong to the girlfriend and about a week after i started this they broke out of the crate...i dont know how they got the door open... and got some carpet and weather stripping around the garage door


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 2, 2010)

*Socks*

I think he likes to see me barefoot.


----------



## one_shot (Jan 2, 2010)

A piece of red velvet cake  in saran wrap, he ate both!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 2, 2010)

*What dog eats*

My Brittany eats Blackberrys....................................RW


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just showed my wife the pic of the black berry and she said atleast it isnt as bad as hers. LOL
My male pit ate my wifes whole phone except for a few numbers and half the screen. He ate the battery and everything else. 

My two pits have ate pretty much everything under the sun they have gotten ahold of. Galvanized pipe, copper, rubber, rocks, cinderblock, bricks, whatever. It dont matter. My female (white one in avatar) will chew and destroy anything that she finds. The bigger one (male) will actually eat anything he finds. 
Im gonna see if i can find some video or photos right quick.


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Jan 2, 2010)

The black kong toys and galvanized steel has lasted the longest.


----------



## BAMBIDEER (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a pressa that ate a huge chunk out of the kitchen wall and a couple of recliners. when put outside he ate our porch. lol


----------



## wildlands (Jan 3, 2010)

I can add 3 garden hoses to that list just today, for the new pup.


----------



## IWB4ME (Jan 3, 2010)

In his first 18 months my Doberman has eaten

3 holes in drywall
a 5'x3' hole in carpet
2 pairs of glasses
2 cell phones
an entire pack of wife's birth control
an entire vegetable garden
clothes
sheets and blankets
grease from the george forman grill
bullets
hair clippings from my shaved head
he is so tall he can take anything he wants off kitchen counter

He is finally over his destroying phase


----------



## wildlands (Jan 3, 2010)

u hope


----------



## raggedy ann (Jan 3, 2010)

Easier question is what haven't my dogs destroyed.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 4, 2010)

If she could grab it she was going to chew it. I had a god one time eat a mongoose bow release he actually ate the whole thing.


----------



## fwhitaker (Jan 6, 2010)

I got 2 sofas
7 or 8 pairs of Cole Hann shoes
recliner
every left insole to just about every shoe I own

but the one that takes the cake is the they chewed through the rear seat of my explorer, right through it!!!
 The best part though is when I called the insurance compnay and the agent seriously asked if the dog had permission to be in the car???  I told him yes the dog had permission to be in the vehicle (as my wife and I laughed hysterically)  and they classified it as an act of God and repaired no issues.


----------



## James Vincent (Jan 7, 2010)

Put my chessy in garage overnight and she ate 25 lb bag of bird seed. Want have to seed the yard this year.


----------



## buck down (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's see????
Siding on my building
trim on my building
picnic table
wife's plants
stuffed fox
blinds
phone jack
quilt
pillow
blanket
and I am sure I will think of much more later! LOL.....


----------



## ch035 (Jan 9, 2010)

a pot holder yesterday...


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 12, 2010)

My lab pup loves chewing heavy duty nylon cords. She has chewed through two of my climbing harnesses. Her walking harness. 6 leashes. Sleeping bag stuff sack draw retention straps.


----------

